# weedbed techniques



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love to fish weedbeds for bass and was wondering if anybody has any techniques they would like to share for probing a weedbed for bass


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Ribit, Ribit, Ribit.. I love throwing a frog!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FishThis said:


> Ribit, Ribit, Ribit.. I love throwing a frog!


Count me in that category as well,to me there's nothing more exciting than fishing a frog over a weedbed or lily pads. I also like to probe the weedbeds with a heay jig n pig tageting the holes,cuts,any place I can drop one into. Plus I like to probe the outside of the weedbeds with a jig n pig as well. I've pretty good luck running a swimbait past them too.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tricks Worms are fun in the same place as you would fish frogs. Great thing about trick worms you can hop them up in down in one spot without moving them.


----------



## Basshog (Aug 24, 2008)

Love to bounce a senko across the mats and watch the bass blast out from under. I use a Yamamoto 4" with a red 4/o hook for better hook set.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I like to run a double fluke rig over top of submerged weeds. Works great deeper along the weedline too.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I like a BIG worm,5/0 hook and no weight. Also A flippin stick with a heavy weight and some kind of creature bait for punching down into the holes.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Swim Jig and im suprised no one mentioned a spinnerbait


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

a rattle trap type bait really does work. i use them alot around weeds. but it's not for the weak. it will flat wear you out! and sometimes you'll fish through alot of water before you figure out exactly where they are and how they want it presented. but the strikes are violent, and you could fill the well quick!


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

i like a crankbait on the outside of the weedbed but you cant go wrong with a frog


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Senko and frogs love the frogs they get down in there and are really weedless


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

if it is cloudy out or if there is a strong current the bass to seem to stay more on the outside edges so i like using a rattle trap, swim jig or a square bill crankbait like the 1.5 and 2.5 kvds. the best is burning a spinnerbait along the edge.
if it is sunny out and no current i like to use a heavy jig with a rage chunk on the back.


----------

